# Can 2 vcrs be hooked to 721?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

I have a dp and a model 1000 each hooked to a vcr. Can the 721 take 2 hookups?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Sort of. You could do it but you won't be able to record different events on the 2 VCRs at the same time so there wouldn't be much point to it. 

Later this year they will be shipping dual rcvr IRDs that would allow you to record 2 different events simultaneously.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Can't you record 2 different shows at once on the 721? If not, what's the benifit of dual tuners?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sure you can, but you can DISPLAY only one of them at a time. So, (Scott G correct me if I'm wrong) ALL outputs on the 721 will display the same programming on the screen.

Benefit of Dual tuners is so you can record one show while watching another live, or record 2 shows while watching a (previously recorded) 3rd show.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Scooper is correct.

The benefit of Dual Tuners is being able to watch 1 show live while recording another live show, or recording 2 live shows while watching a prerecorded show.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Since I have 2 receivers and 4 av in and outs on my 32 inch tv, I can record one show while watching another. The reason I want to make a change is for more recording time. Does everyone so far think the 721 would be the most reliable vs the 501 and 508? I just want the most stable receiver.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Recording 2 programs to the IRD's
internal HDD is one thing. Recordng to
an external device such as a VCR is
quite another. From what I understand
about the 721, you still get only one
program at a time out of the box, PiP
notwithstanding.


Nickster :smoking:


----------

